# Tourist Visa Help from Philippines



## beback23 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good day! I have an Aunt who's living in Australia for more than 50 yrs, and I have a brother form the Philippines who wants to visit. My questions are;

1. What are the step by step process to get a tourist visa?
2. Does my Aunt need to write invitation letter? Where?
3. Does my Aunt need to give money to the immigration?

Please help... Thank you


----------

